# Katherine S.ciliaris (Northern Spiny tailed geckos)



## Saz (Oct 4, 2006)

Took some pickies so thought I would share...these are my absolute favourites at the moment...

Female 1










Female 2





Girls together





Male









Difference between Katherine and Alice Springs form


----------



## Snow1369 (Oct 4, 2006)

Very Nice! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Snow1369 (Oct 4, 2006)

love the light one! (female one and Male and the one in the last pic!) Very Beautiful!


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Strange little critters, what substrate is it that you are using? 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## jessop (Oct 4, 2006)

very nice  cute little guy's


----------



## Saz (Oct 4, 2006)

The substrate is coir peat.

:0)


----------



## ex1dic (Oct 4, 2006)

very characteristic! love their spikey eyebrows, any idea on what they are for?


----------



## Saz (Oct 4, 2006)

Not the foggiest! The spines on the tail secrete a sticky smelly liquid if the gecko is stressed/threatened, but no idea why they have them above their eyes. I think the sole purpose is to make them look cute!

:0)


----------



## ex1dic (Oct 4, 2006)

yeah so their predators feel slack and leave them alone


----------



## Saz (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes, too cute to eat!


----------



## Baxle (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow great pics there, lovely looking spinys


----------



## pugsly (Oct 4, 2006)

OOOOOHHH!!

I WANT I WANT!

Hope the breeding goes well Saz, you know Im waiting for them!! Spectacular!


----------



## deathinfire (Oct 4, 2006)

Which ones the Katherine form and the Alice Springs form?

and yes im abit of a gecko noob


----------



## pugsly (Oct 4, 2006)

Katherine is the White male and the first few pics.

GORGEOUS!

The Alice Springs is the darker one in the tub.


----------



## deathinfire (Oct 4, 2006)

nice one pugs


----------



## Saz (Oct 5, 2006)

Just to show why I love this species so much, here's a couple of pics of the male taken this morning...doesn't look like the same animal, does it!


----------



## pugsly (Oct 5, 2006)

Your teasing now...

Can't wait to get some of those guys...


----------



## Saz (Oct 5, 2006)

LOL!! You'll love them, they are a very beautiful species, and spinys make great pets.

:0)


----------



## Robbo (Oct 5, 2006)

cool looking geckos
with all the diffrent ones you have been showing pics of
it no wonder they are only "favourites of the moment"
so many great looking geckos


----------



## Glider (Oct 5, 2006)

I love the little spiky eyelashes


----------



## Ali (Oct 5, 2006)

hey SAZ can u plz pm me a list of the types u r hoping to/ have bred? i will b interested in a few when they hatch!


----------



## Saz (Oct 5, 2006)

Robbo said:


> cool looking geckos
> with all the diffrent ones you have been showing pics of
> it no wonder they are only "favourites of the moment"
> so many great looking geckos



I love them all, but my favourites do change! Hope I won't be like that if I have kids, hehehe!


----------



## OzGecko (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi Saz,
Very nice indeed. Katherine S.ciliaris are definitely on my to get list. The only problem I have is the number of species on my to get list, but we'll see what happens. Best of luck, hope you breed heaps of them.

Daniel


----------

